# Dr.D and the rabbit. WIP



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Here some shots of my Dr. Deadly.
As you can see I added hair and cleaned his face up.
Most of the work involved cutting the arms to reposition them.
The goggles,carrots and syringe are all scratch built.
I hope to finish shading the face (oils) and start on his clothing this week


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dude, that is awesome!

Great conversion.

Andy


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

really, really good work!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Great idea! Love what you've done with Doctor Deadly. Please post more photos of this as you progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Fantastic!!! Love the modifications!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's really cool! Looking great. 

Sean


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

This is wonderful work. Deadly looks better than ever!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

What, no minions?

Larry


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

If only the bunny could see what the old doc has in mind :freak:
Fantastic custom work, looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

LGFugate said:


> What, no minions?
> 
> Larry


No minions would get close with a syringe that big!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very nicely done!

Is he going to do a rabbit test for his girlfriend?


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Great!
Is this from the Whiplash computer Game?

Jim


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Terrific idea, and excellent execution! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Looking great. Love the goggles!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

jf, that is some great stuff. nice work, great imagenation!!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Idea!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Doc's face*

I was sidetracked working on my space ark this week, but I did finish painting the doc head. Next up, the rabbit.
Yes the goggles have play value.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice rework on this kit. Superb!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Above and beyond. Thanks for the extra pics. Clean as a whistle.


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Rabbit*

I finally got around finishing the rabbit. I inserted a resin wedge in his neck and used a Dremal to blend so he is looking up. The paint is Hobby Color acrylic. Next I will work on the base


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

johnF said:


> I finally got around finishing the rabbit. I inserted a resin wedge in his neck and used a Dremal to blend so he is looking up. The paint is Hobby Color acrylic. Next I will work on the base


There is a funny line from Monty Python and the Holy Grail in these pics somewhere. I just can't recall.........?????? :tongue:

great work. I love these mods!

:wave:


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

"I *warned* you, but did you listen to me? Oh, no, you *knew*, didn't you? Oh, it's just a harmless little *bunny*, isn't it?"


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

slotrod65 said:


> "I *warned* you, but did you listen to me? Oh, no, you *knew*, didn't you? Oh, it's just a harmless little *bunny*, isn't it?"


Thanks! that's the one!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

But he's just a little bunny!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

"I've soiled my armor..."


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just noticed that those are working goggles! WOW! Very nice indeed!

And love the rabbitt too! Having it looking up gives it so much more expression!

Keep up the great work!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks really great. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

You made a good model great here!
Ben


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

*Dr. D and the rabbit...DONE!*

My wife has been on me about finishing this, so I decided to try and get it done by Valentines day. 
To make it appropriate for the occasion, I made a carrot candy box for the Doc to hold. He now is back to his bunch of carrots though. My wife asked if I could make a decorated egg for the Doc to hold on Easter…funny girl she is.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

LOL! That's great. Very nice job on this. And I like the different options. 

Sean


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Wonderful!


----------

